# Five handguns to identify - help!



## havocnz (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi!

My father-in-law passed away last year, but prior to his death was a keen handgun enthusiast. He had a number of handguns which we have since relinquished to the police. Before we did so, we had them photographed, and are now seeking to identify them (in as much detail!) as possible.

We want to ensure that we can keep these details and pass them on through the family, because this sport was so important to him. I hope someone here can help - and I'm confident that we should be successful, I have no reason to think they're rare or hard to ID - it's just that we don't have any idea!

Any help or pointers appreciated - even a couple hints should let me do more research online to narrow it down!!

*Gun 1:*


*Gun 2:*


*Gun 3:*

_(I think the gun just out of frame there is a CZ75 SP-01 Shadow. But that's because I'm clever and I read it off the barrel. Pure genius...)_

*Gun 4:*


*Gun 5:*


Any questions, I'd be happy to help but these photos are all that's left...so I can't check the other side or anything...


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry can't help with the identification......

It is too bad you relinquished them to the police........


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

1 is a custom built Smith & Wesson for target shooting.

4 is another Smith, it looks like a model 29, the old Dirty Harry gun.

The other 3 are pure target pistols but I can't tell you the make of them, but those pistols are generally quite expensive to buy. The sad part is you just gave the police quite a few thousand dollars worth of guns you could have sold to collectors, and if there are any gun guys on the force I wouldn't be surprised if a few disappear. What would be even more disgusting is if they are anti-gun and destroy them. Bad move Dude.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

What in the world possessed You to "relinquish" thousands of $$$ worth of "heirloom guns" to the Police?

Let me guess...
(1) You live in a state where guns must be registered.
(2) Biased on the fact that You are a "new" member of this group and that this is Your one and only (and probably last) posting, You aren't a fan of guns.

He didn't leave any old classic cars like a Duisenberg or a Cord, that you are sure aren't worth very much, that you want to relinquish by any chance did he?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...I'll take the Cord!



Your father-in-law was left-handed, I believe. Am I correct?

I agree that "relinquishing" those valuable guns to the police was a serious mistake, both in terms of family history and in financial terms.
I hope that you were not the culpable executor of your father-in-law's will. If you were, and if I were a family member, I'd probably sue you for malfeasance and misappropriation.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Gun #4 looks like a Taurus copy of the S&W Model 29. #2 looks like a Hammerli .22 target pistol same for #5. God only knows about #3 the grips look like there made of silly putty. #1 definitely a Custom S&W.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gun #3 has grips made of wood putty—maybe Plastic Wood. It's a refined target-shooter's .22 rimfire.
It's very familiar looking, but my failing memory just won't place it. Its action is a single-shot, Martini-style dropping block, operated by a lever at the bottom of its grip.

Since the guns are now forever out of your hands, it seems pointless for me to look through my references to identify it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

desertman said:


> Gun #4 looks like a Taurus copy of the S&W Model 29. #2 looks like a Hammerli .22 target pistol same for #5. God only knows about #3 the grips look like there made of silly putty. #1 definitely a Custom S&W.


I agree pistol number #4, a Taurus Model 66 357 Mag, #1 definitely S&W, Benelli or Hammerli on those other critters?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...I'll take the Cord!
> 
> Your father-in-law was left-handed, I believe. Am I correct?


Ah, Mr. Holmes, you are the last and highest court of appeal in detection! Watson.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Elementary, my dear *denner*: It was merely a process of elimination.

But now I fear that those guns are forever in the hands of that fiend Moriarty!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

#1 appears to be a heavily-modified Smith & Wesson model 66, which would have originally been a stainless-steel, .357 Magnum caliber, 6-shot revolver. This one looks like it was modified with the addition of a heavy slab-sided target-style barrel, and the top of the barrel was machined to accept a grooved telescope mount, which was used to mount the red-dot sight (illuminated aiming device). It also has an external trigger stop installed, to limit the travel of the trigger after the hammer was released to fire the shot.

#2 is an older model semi-automatic/autoloading Walther GSP target pistol, in caliber .22 LR, with a 5-shot detachable magazine.
Click link >>> Walther GSP calibre22LR

#3 Is a heavily-modified Russian TOZ-35M single-shot ISSF Free Pistol, in caliber .22 LR.
Click link >>> http://www.pilkguns.com/toz35detail.shtml

#4 is a Taurus model 66, an all-steel 6-shot revolver, in caliber .357 Magnum, with a 6-inch barrel and a blued finish.
Click link >>> Item:9466837 Taurus TAURUS,357,MODEL 66, REVOLVER,6 INCH,BLUE,w/ammo For Sale at GunAuction.com

#5 is an older model semi-automatic/autoloading Pardini target pistol. These were made in several calibers, but I think the one in your photo is a model MP 32, in caliber .32 S&W Long Wadcutter, with a 5-shot detachable magazine. This low-powered target-shooting cartridge had a flat-nosed, cylindrical bullet which would cut a nice clean hole in the paper target, without a lot of recoil. The pistol in your photo has some kind of modification on the right side; it looks like a cardboard ammo box was cut/folded, then taped into place on the side of the frame, and for what reason, I do not know. Only thing I can think of, is that it is a spacer to keep the gun fitting tightly in the rack of a bullseye-type pistol carrying box.
Click link >>> Item:11849248 Pardini Pardini Fiocchi MP Pistol .32 Wadcutter For Sale at GunAuction.com

I've owned a revolver very similar to #1, and have fired versions of #2, #4, and #5 that were owned by other shooters. The Walther and Pardini are scary-accurate pistols; if you miss, it's your fault, not the pistol. I've not fired #3, but I've shot other Olympic-style Free Pistols, and they are highly specialized tools. They are designed to be "slipped on" like a glove, not really gripped like a conventional handgun (thus the grip modifications with epoxy/putty), and then fired with a light touch on the trigger when the sights are precisely aligned on target. Some of the trigger mechanisms can be adjusted so light that if you raise the muzzle past 45 degrees of elevation, the mass/weight of the trigger itself can cause the pistol to fire.

.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very well done DJ, learned a bit from your post. Gee, talk about hair triggers.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Ooh, my bad on the Taurus, I didn't even notice the grip medallion. The pic on my screen makes it look large like an N frame.

Nice info on the target pistols DJ, I enjoyed it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, people say Glocks are ugly. Sorry to hear you gave them up. I must say I am extremely impressed with the knowledge base of the contributors of this forum .


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...I'll take the Cord!
> 
> I agree that "relinquishing" those valuable guns to the police was a serious mistake, both in terms of family history and in financial terms.
> I hope that you were not the culpable executor of your father-in-law's will. If you were, and if I were a family member, I'd probably sue you for malfeasance and misappropriation.


New around here. My 2nd post. I agree w/every key stroke of _this_. It's really mind-boggling anyone would do that voluntarily. If it's a state law requiring this action the word 'draconian' is like damning it w/faint praise. Move out while you still can. Can a permit, registration and regulation of interstate re-location be far behind? For example upon deciding to re-locate will one have to show 'justifiable cause' such as employment? "Sorry sir, 'escaping severely restrictive gun laws' is NOT a valid reason for which to re-locate one's domicile. Step aside, sir. NEXT!" :numbchuck:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you take the original poster's name and break it into two parts (after the "c"), then it might indicate that s/he lives in New Zealand. 

Firearms laws there are very different from most of the laws we live under here in the states, and based on some research, it appears as though semi-automatic target pistols can not be legally possessed without a special permit. Lacking that permit, the family probably had no choice but to turn-in the pistols to the authorities after the licensed owner's death. Quite sad, and a reminder that we should all work to prevent similar laws from being enacted wherever we live.


----------



## Mavis (Oct 14, 2013)

DJ Niner, Very well said.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Puzzles solved, except the real reason why the pistols and revolvers were " relinquished"
I'm glad my wife knows the values of firearms.....she would not let $$ cash disappear, from an inheritance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> ...emi-automatic target pistols can not be legally possessed without a special permit. Lacking that permit, the family probably had no choice but to turn-in the pistols to the authorities after the licensed owner's death...



Only two of the pictured pistols were semi-automatic.
Two were revolvers, and one was a single-shot.

The family did something unnecessary and silly.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

On further review, I looks like I misunderstood the Wiki page on the subject.

In New Zealand, ALL firearms require a license to possess (including airguns; call it "registering the owner"), and ALL handguns require a "B" endorsement on the basic license (for target shooting) or a "C" endorsement (for bona fide collectors). Storage requirements are more stringent for handguns (will be inspected by the Police), you must apply for and receive a special permit to buy handguns, and they can only be fired at police-approved ranges (this was the "target pistol" clause that I misunderstood; ALL handguns are considered "target pistols", because that is the only reason you are allowed to own a handgun in NZ).

Pages 31-32 and 38 of the Arms Act / Arms Code:
http://www.police.govt.nz/service/firearms/arms-code.pdf
...but I recommend reading the whole thing. This is a wish list for gun-controllers everywhere.

A caution about the slippery slope of so-called "gun safety" laws now applies even more firmly.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> ...A caution about the slippery slope of so-called "gun safety" laws now applies even more firmly.


Yup.
Thanks for the research, DJ Niner, and the correction as well.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> On further review, I looks like I misunderstood the Wiki page on the subject.
> 
> In New Zealand, ALL firearms require a license to possess (including airguns; call it "registering the owner"), and ALL handguns require a "B" endorsement on the basic license (for target shooting) or a "C" endorsement (for bona fide collectors). Storage requirements are more stringent for handguns (will be inspected by the Police), you must apply for and receive a special permit to buy handguns, and they can only be fired at police-approved ranges (this was the "target pistol" clause that I misunderstood; ALL handguns are considered "target pistols", because that is the only reason you are allowed to own a handgun in NZ).
> 
> ...


Yes, England, it's former colonies, Australia and New Zealand and most other nations all have a very, very long tradition and history of gun control/ disarmament over it's subjects. It's not a new thing. That is exactly the reason our founders knowing this fact drafted the 2nd Amendment. No free man shall ever be debarred from the use of arms.


----------

